# Built In Black Tank Swisher



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

We went out for our first trip this weekend, and when closing up, I tried the black tank swisher that comes stock with the 300BH. I opened up all valves, and turned the water on...and nothing...little spray coming from the hose, but figured it wasnt on tight, but no water was coming out of the black tank...Has anyone had any issues with thiers?


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

You say you opened "all the valves". Just the black tank valve should be open.

How was your water pressure to the black tank? I have a 2010 260Fl and have not had any problem in that regard.Mine does not rush out like when I'm draining the black tank but it does flow out at a steady pace.

Sorry I can't be more help but that my experience.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I installed a tornado and I have a steady flow of water after the big dump of the tank ( no pun intended ) I would say its about an 1" to 1.5 inches wide as seen from the clear elbow. I run it till its clear water seen.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea, Had the same problem with the one on our 250RS. Thought that I may have had a pinched hose. 
So I dropped part of the bottom cover and discoverd that they have installed a high point under our sink then the hose runs down under the tub to the far side of the tank (side away from the discharge pipe). Before a pulled off more of the cover I hooked up the the outside sink hose and tried it again. Surprise it seemed like it was working opened the valve on the toilet so that I could hear and see the water....BTW I dumped before we left the CG so all that was in the tank was about 2 gal water and some blue stuff and 1/2 cup of Dawn dish soap. 
It sounds like it was working but since I was working in the storage yard I couldn't hook up and dump. 
Not sure how this thing is really supposed to work so I too am looking for any and all sugestions.

BTW- tested the pressure at the outdoor sink and had 30psi. Thats better than I have at my house.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I had plenty of water pressure...it just didnt seem to be filling the tank...I used to have a Tormado on my old TT, and I could hear the water....so I expected the same results...guess I'll have to wait until July 4th weekend to try again....maybe I wasnt being patient enough.


----------

